# DIY ballast kits



## 7thG (Oct 9, 2013)

Pretty soon I'm going to be starting my first serious grow. Money is tight so I'm trying to save where possible whilst still giving my girls everything they need. Does anyone have any experience or advice reagarding the diy ballast kit. Any thoughts would be helpful.
hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-High-Pressure-Sodium-1000w-Ballast-Kit

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 9, 2013)

I've used them,  here's a cheaper one. http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/1000-watt-high-120-277-volt-pressure-sodium-ballasts/

You will need a few things like a cord, wire and of course a hood, so you have to look at the total cost vs a system.

I mounted mine to a good piece of hardwood, or use metal.


----------

